# Old Brave splitter



## razzorm (Aug 7, 2012)

I have an old Brave splitter (late 80's or early 90's) made when Brave was in Annawan Illinois. Another company now makes splitters with the Brave name but doesn't support the old machines with parts.

I have my manual so I know my model # and part # that I need.
Does anyone know of a dealer or supplier who may be able to help.

Thanks
Ray M


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Are you presently looking for parts or looking toward the future?

2. I have a modified splitter given to me and have serviced it with basic hydraulic parts. I feel most builders parts are basic but might require work in tracking the parts. To me the cylinder or related parts are the most common to repair. Our local hydraulic cyl shop had no problem repairing or supplying me the parts due to a cyl leak.

3. Through him I added a filter to what I feel was a manual splitter initially but a nice hydraulic now.

4. I just joined related to small engines (Power Equipment?) is where you should find me X’s questions. 

5.I have attached my splitter as it was given to me and now, giving me some extra years w/o A Maul.

6. My question and concern is how long can you let it sit w/o moister damage to the cyl/etc (due to 1 yr cyl rust signs w/o damage).


----------



## KC2LLW (Oct 25, 2012)

MY Dad has the same splitter, He bought his in PA his still runs great! I will ask him where he gets his parts.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Log splitters are pretty generic meaning they use a lot of common parts. Hoses, fittings, pumps and control valves should be available from any reputable hydraulic supplier. Just give them sizes (and capacity if known) The corner auto parts store should be able to match up a filter.


----------

